# How much should a 4 month old eat?



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dexter is 4 1/2 and eat 3 1/2 cups a day + lots of treats


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My girl is just turning 6 mo and eats 3 1/2 cups total for the day, again with veggies and treats inbetween. Pup is 3 mo and eats about 2 - 2 1/2 cups ish a day. Somedays he is more hungry and I increase it by a little each meal, some days 2 cups are enough.


----------

